# Base Salary for Professional sports



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

What is your opinion on setting a base salary for all professional teams? I feel as spectators and ticket buyers we would get a lot more for our money and enjoyment if these professional athletes would play to their full potential each and every time they hit the playing surface. I do not have the correct or all the answers, but for starters give each position on the team a base pay. I.e. quarterback $200k, kicker-$95k. Now, pay them incentives for their performance. If statistics can be figured for "No team that with a name that starts with L and played Monday night with the wind at 15.6mph out of the east north east has won while playing on damp blue grass with&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..you get the picture. As far as neg statistics, fumbles, missed tackles, showboating&#8230;&#8230;.. dock their pay. IMO these players are way over paid and some don't even play up to their potential. Some might say that it would restrict drafting and recruiting power. This can be resolved by each team paying what ever they wanted to for incentives, as long as the stats of the player justified it. What would happen if the player gets hurt? They have a base pay and if they have a history of incentives paid in the past, get insurance to cover the difference (at the players expense).


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

no body has any thoughts on this?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry Tony. haven't visited the Sports forum in a while.

I would agree to this, however, the real problem is most make more from their sponsors (Nike, Buick, etc..) than they do from their professional contract. I thought at one time Michael Jordan made only 7 million per year for playing, but 22 milllion for advertisements.

On another note, I thought I read it would take Jordan like 200 years before he would make as much as Bill Gates.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you can wish in one hand and crap in the other...........and see which one gets filled first........

Most athletes are overpaid, plain and simple

baseball needs a cap!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Only problem is....who will set it?Players union would never go for it.

How about a salary cap for business execs,movie stars,rock stars???

Kind of defeats the free enterprise system wouldn't it?

Just don't buy tickets.....leave the stadiums emptry.

I do think companies should not be allowed tax deductions for fancy sweets at stadiums......eliminate the income tax completely and use a national sales tax.....no more tax deductions that 99% of us can't use.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

You are right, we live in a country that promotes free enterprise. I wasn't talking salary cap, just a base salary and make them earn their potential on the playing field. They can make all they want, just perform. They did it once before they made it to the pros, that's how they got the scouts to look at them. It just seams to many players slack unless the game really means something ie paly-offs or the championship. Can you imagiane that kind of play year-round? As far as CEO's of companies go (little off topic) too many have earned way too much in salaries, stock options, bonuses even when their compnanies lay off thousands, that makes a ton of sense.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd have to disagree fully with your incentive based scheme. I think the players are too selfish the way it is right now and many have lost the love for the game in turn for the love of money. If the salaries were completely incentive based, i'd be willing to speculate that all players would turn out to be Terrell Owens like and probably even worse. That proposal does not lend itself to teamwork.

but i'll agree that they are overpaid


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They should at least have a rookie salary schedule like the NBA does.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I heard the same sentiments talked about on the Power Trip this morning on my way in to work. I agree and disagree at the same time. What the NFL is doing is working out extremely well, but at the same time a 20-22 yr old kid getting 26M guaranteed right out of college is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> I heard the same sentiments talked about on the Power Trip this morning on my way in to work. I agree and disagree at the same time. What the NFL is doing is working out extremely well, but at the same time a 20-22 yr old kid getting 26M guaranteed right out of college is a little ridiculous.


WHY is that ridiculous !!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Why isn't it???


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I think it's a good idea, but you'd have to account for the hustle plays and the small stuff, things that don't show up on a stat sheet, but are important to winning a game.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Exactly why it is not a good idea,, all it would do is instill a sense of selfishness and no team play whatsoever. Professional sports, whetether we like it or not, is a business and if pay was solely based on statistics it would make it almost unwatchable.


----------

